# Triban RC500/520 max tyre width?



## beany_bot (13 Sep 2019)

Hi, I was wondering what is the max tyre size you can fit to this frame? The Decathlon website says 36mm. But I don't buy that. I've just roughly measured the clearence at the back wheel stays to be about 50mm. I have a gravel ride coming up and would like to fit 40mm tyres but as this is beyond what Decathlon say is permissable I would like to hear from someone with first hand experience. Thanks.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Sep 2019)

If it's 50mm that should be fine for 40c gravel tyres. I'm running some Schwalbe Tyrago in 37c and they measure 42mm. Don't get too hung up on widths for gravel a 35c should still give plenty of grip and comfort can be handled by tp.


----------



## beany_bot (13 Sep 2019)

Thanks. I now have a problem where on researching this aparently the wheels that come with the Triban are impossible to change a tyre on. Like properly 2 man job and several hours and many tyre levers. 
so looks like I will need to change the wheels as I sure don't want that at the roadside.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Sep 2019)

Could that not be the tyres? I can't see how a rim could present that problem.


----------



## beany_bot (13 Sep 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Could that not be the tyres? I can't see how a rim could present that problem.


aparently its the wheels themselves. Many reporting this.


----------



## beany_bot (13 Sep 2019)

Just one example of many many complaints. here on the video at 3:54 
View: https://youtu.be/kxMSNHeBgp8?t=234


----------



## Cycleops (13 Sep 2019)

Yes, but it's interesting to note there was no reference to to wheels themselves being the problem, just that the tyres were difficult to put on, which can be the case with certain tyres.


----------



## beany_bot (13 Sep 2019)

No please trust me, I've spend all morning reading about this. Multiple multiple sources. It's the wheels not the tyres. People have tried other tyres on them.


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Sep 2019)

Can’t help with the triban wheels but I stuck some 35mm continental cx Tyres on a 1989 Peugeot premier that fitted. It was tight on the pug but you’ve acres more room than that to play with than I had

Keep us posted


----------



## vickster (13 Sep 2019)

beany_bot said:


> No please trust me, I've spend all morning reading about this. Multiple multiple sources. It's the wheels not the tyres. People have tried other tyres on them.


There are some wheels for sale in classifieds


----------



## beany_bot (13 Sep 2019)

Thanks yeah I've had a look around and messaged a few, waiting to hear back. problem is i know NOTHING about wheels so I am rather shopping blind. I don't want to buy rubbish but also don't want to spend too much as the bike isn't exactly super high end. Just want something appropriate for the bike. (That is nice and easy to change the tyre on!)


----------



## vickster (13 Sep 2019)

These were the ones I meant

@addman100 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/m...lset-with-160mm-rotors-12mm-thru-axle.253247/


----------



## beany_bot (14 Sep 2019)

vickster said:


> These were the ones I meant
> 
> @addman100
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/m...lset-with-160mm-rotors-12mm-thru-axle.253247/


Bit too much money for this bike I'm afraid for second hand wheels. Don't need anything that nice. It's a Sora groupset bike after all.


----------



## catalin gramada (12 Apr 2021)

Hello there, my first post here.
I think is need to understand a bit the rim build philosophy: They made the flanks of the rim a little bit higher but if we look into the center of the rim it is a fairly deep groove. Why they did it? To compensate the difference in overall diameter. So if wanna take it off easy and put in back as well just sit the tire into the groove...it will be more easy I think.


----------



## DRM (12 Apr 2021)

beany_bot said:


> Hi, I was wondering what is the max tyre size you can fit to this frame? The Decathlon website says 36mm. But I don't buy that. I've just roughly measured the clearence at the back wheel stays to be about 50mm. I have a gravel ride coming up and would like to fit 40mm tyres but as this is beyond what Decathlon say is permissable I would like to hear from someone with first hand experience. Thanks.


If Decathlon quote 36 mm then it’s probably right, most gravel bikes that take really wide tyres are on a 1x setup, as you also have to take into consideration that the tyre can catch on the front derailleur, even if there’s space in the frame, also really wide tyres can be 650b too, you need to see what space you’ve got at the front derailleur when in little and big chain rings, up to the bottom bracket, between the seat stays and the chain stays, and bear in mind that some tyres inflate slightly wider than the size they’re sold as.
It’s not that straightforward just to throw a wider tyre on it


----------

